

Does Quora Really Have All the Answers? - kirtan
http://www.wired.com/magazine/2011/04/ff_quora/all/1

======
Kickmr
The thing that is going to kill quora is an audience, an audience outside of
the current VC circle jerk they have. The big problem with that? 200k monthly
uniques is NOTHING, and the quality is already massively suffering.

------
hsmyers
Open an account. Create a biography. Attempt to add more interests (or
whatever they call them)--- Presto watch what you created (the biography)
disappear! Not only do they not have the answers to the questions asked, they
don't have the answers to the bugs they have raised.

------
sehugg
I've gotten some really useful and sometimes entertaining information from
Quora, but I think they do have a bit of an identity crisis. I often find
myself wanting to answer questions with a link to Wikipedia, and then I wonder
whether I'm wasting my time. However I do find that I can add value answering
questions in my areas of expertise, so that's a bit rewarding.

------
sthatipamala
Quora makes a big deal out of WHO answers your question, not just what they
answer. This skews the usefulness of Quora to areas with a lot of idols and
self-proclaimed thought leaders. Right now, only show-business and VCs come to
mind.

~~~
pclark
and Movies.

------
yr
Well, they can automate all the answers with machine learning. That's not
impossible.

------
foobarbazetc
No.

------
Nate75Sanders
Seems like a question for Quora.

